
Is CO2 an Indoor Pollutant? (2012) [pdf] - pauldw
http://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/wp-content/uploads/120/12/ehp.1104789.pdf
======
greenyoda
From the abstract:

 _" Relative to 600 ppm, at 1,000 ppm CO2, moderate and statistically
significant decrements occurred in six of nine scales of decision-making
performance. At 2,500 ppm, large and statistically significant reductions
occurred in seven scales of decision-making performance (raw score ratios,
0.06–0.56), but performance on the focused activity scale increased.

Conclusions: Direct adverse effects of CO2 on human performance may be
economically important and may limit energy-saving reductions in outdoor air
ventilation per person in buildings."_

Since all the researchers seem to have been behavioral scientists, they
concentrated on decision-making tests. But it would be interesting to know
whether spending a large part of your day breathing a relatively high
concentration of CO2 also has long-term health consequences. (That's not an
experiment that's easy to perform on humans, however.)

Also, it would be interesting to know how many plants you'd need to put in an
office space to absorb the CO2 that one human generates. Although the cost of
maintaining the plants could be higher than the cost of providing adequate
ventilation.

~~~
internaut
Have you seen this?

[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/199300...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19930073077.pdf)

